# Which kinds of clothes are welcomed in australia?



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Clothing*



viovin said:


> Pls help me solve the problem.


*Hi Viovin,

I live in the Philippines and there is a large population of Australians both living and vacationing here.
The Philippines is a hot, tropical country-so what I see is Australian people wearing mostly is clothing that is loose fitting, cool, and comfortable.
But actually no idea about clothing in Australia proper.
Hopefully others here will have more information.

Gene...
*


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

pretty much the same as in the USA

there are local variations (much the same as someone from portland OR dresses different to someone from wichita KS) and climate variations (more clothes in the south were it is cold)... but all of that stuff is normal.

oh, and our sizes are generally smaller than US sizes. a US size L tshirt is absolutely massive compared to a normal aussie size L.


----------

